# TITAN - probably the most massive guitar sustained power chords



## Waywyn (Aug 28, 2019)

The entire focus of TITAN is to give you the probably most massive sustained guitar power chords you have ever experienced.

The usual process to record huge and broad guitars is to record the same guitar twice and pan one signal to the left and the other one to the right.
This time I went a step further and recorded the same note not just twice with one guitar, also not four times with two different guitars, but *six times with three different pre-amped guitars*!


Here is a little demo



... and a walkthrough video, giving some more insight on the sounds and the recording procedure:



As if this wouldn't be enough I processed and layered the final signal with a special 12 voice self-made sauce patch from the one and only Dave Smith Prophet 12!

Last but not least, that whole set was processed with three different virtual guitar distortion amp setups, providing you with a variety of distorted sustained power chord sounds from low C1 to Eb2:

- The Dragon
- The Beast
- The Behemoth
– library size: 195 MB
– full access to the .wav files
– to run the Kontakt programs you need at least Kontakt 5.8.1


Price is 19 EUR only!

https://store.alexpfeffer.co/products/titan


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 3, 2019)

Wow... this sound great, Alex!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 4, 2019)

Tim_Wells said:


> Wow... this sound great, Alex!



Thank you Tim!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 4, 2019)

Waywyn said:


> Thank you Tim!


Thank YOU. Now you've got (at least) two products I'm wanting...


----------



## Brian99 (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm really liking the sound of this. Are you planning on doing a walk through video or anything else that will go a little more in depth on the capabilities and sounds?


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 5, 2019)

bzyboy said:


> I'm really liking the sound of this. Are you planning on doing a walk through video or anything else that will go a little more in depth on the capabilities and sounds?



Thank you! Yes, I definitely have this on my list! Hope to get that done soon after I released Tonal Risers!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 5, 2019)

wrong section though


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 5, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> wrong section though



???


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 5, 2019)

Waywyn said:


> ???


I guess im blind, thought this was in sample talk.. was thinging - dang, Pfeffer knows better than that XD

weird, some users treat sampletalk like the sorting bin - which is why it seemed really out of place to me. Which ofcourse makes the entire ordeal even more weird, considering I must have imagined something, that seemed really odd - from someone I'd imagine wouldn't make that mistake. Bizarre...


----------



## tav.one (Sep 5, 2019)

@Waywyn I so want this and some of your other libraries, are you planning to post a walkthrough soon?


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 5, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I guess im blind, thought this was in sample talk.. was thinging - dang, Pfeffer knows better than that XD
> 
> weird, some users treat sampletalk like the sorting bin - which is why it seemed really out of place to me. Which ofcourse makes the entire ordeal even more weird, considering I must have imagined something, that seemed really odd - from someone I'd imagine wouldn't make that mistake. Bizarre...



Haha, no worries! Chance would have been great that I posted it in the wrong section! :D


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 5, 2019)

tav.one said:


> @Waywyn I so want this and some of your other libraries, are you planning to post a walkthrough soon?



Yes, definitely, not sure when I will make it but I will definitely post them here! Thank you!


----------



## tav.one (Sep 7, 2019)

Bought Titan and Undeight yesterday.
I wasn't as impressed with Undeight (maybe I don't know how to make best use of it, being a non guitar player) but...
Titan was a delight, specially the Dragon Patch...Whoa!!!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 8, 2019)

tav.one said:


> Bought Titan and Undeight yesterday.
> I wasn't as impressed with Undeight (maybe I don't know how to make best use of it, being a non guitar player) but...
> Titan was a delight, specially the Dragon Patch...Whoa!!!



Hey Tav,

thank you so much!! ... also for the criticism on Undeight. I know it is not the easiest to play library and needs some attention to the different velocity layers.
The best results you can get is by using the whole note, quarter and eighth note recordings in exchange by also making use of the repetition patches the octaves above.

To be honest, I am not sure right now if I sent you the little tutorial video I have recorded. Maybe that is giving you some more insight:


Please let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## tav.one (Sep 9, 2019)

@Waywyn This tutorial is good, I did check it before buying, but I will go through it again, as this style of music is new for me.

If you could release an update patch where Undeight has the Titan Dragon sound, that will be like super awesome.
If not maybe you can post a tutorial on how to do it with mixing/amp sims, etc.

Seriously, everything feels weak after you've tasted the Titan's Dragon


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 9, 2019)

tav.one said:


> @Waywyn This tutorial is good, I did check it before buying, but I will go through it again, as this style of music is new for me.
> 
> If you could release an update patch where Undeight has the Titan Dragon sound, that will be like super awesome.
> If not maybe you can post a tutorial on how to do it with mixing/amp sims, etc.
> ...



Hey Tav,

thank you so much for your inspiration and suggestion!

The big difference between Undeight is single lines and not chords, as in Titan, but I am definitely up to take this as a challenge and to keep doing stuff like this! 

It a bit like asking to make a ContrassBass dedicated library sound like an 80 piece string ensemble.

Titan is a layering of six guitar signals which would even sound a bit weird on fast staccato palm mutes ... whereas fast playing (no, I didn't say it) djent-ish single line signals may also sound either washy or there wouldn't be much difference in thickness.

However, I am definitely triggered and inspired! Thank you! 🤟


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 9, 2019)

This sounds good, but I'm one of the few people whom really like and use a lot the Ark 1 guitars. The Power Chords patches can be pretty fucking impressive imo.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 9, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> This sounds good, but I'm one of the few people whom really like and use a lot the Ark 1 guitars. The Power Chords patches can be pretty fucking impressive imo.



No doubt about that! They sound awesome!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 9, 2019)

Okay, here is a walkthrough video, hopefully giving some more insight ...


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 9, 2019)

XTRA Cool !! Readly for TITAN / BadA$S [email protected] Bundle ! ..... and I'm just goofy piano jockey


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 9, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> XTRA Cool !! Readly for TITAN / BadA$S [email protected] Bundle ! ..... and I'm just goofy piano jockey



You know what? I actually created "The Distorted Bundle", containing TITAN, UNDEIGHT, BadA$S [email protected], Infinuitar, and Osmium Clouds


----------



## Beltur (Sep 9, 2019)

Alex you are on a roll!
I love stuff like this. 
I'm not saying you should be a one trick pony or anything, but I think you could be finding your niche here with these conceptual guitar sample libraries. Definitely feel you on palm mutes for TITAN being potentially hard to pull off, but it could be amazeballs. Nothing wrong with letting it be it's own thing like it is though.

Keep up coming with the cool stuff. These are really refreshing in the guitar sample landscape


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 9, 2019)

Beltur said:


> Alex you are on a roll!
> I love stuff like this.
> I'm not saying you should be a one trick pony or anything, but I think you could be finding your niche here with these conceptual guitar sample libraries. Definitely feel you on palm mutes for TITAN being potentially hard to pull off, but it could be amazeballs. Nothing wrong with letting it be it's own thing like it is though.
> 
> Keep up coming with the cool stuff. These are really refreshing in the guitar sample landscape



Thank you so much for the kind words! Definitely motivating! I try to not disappoint


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 10, 2019)

Waywyn said:


> No doubt about that! They sound awesome!




OMG somebody agrees with me LOL! 

Those guitars often get badmouthed here.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 10, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> OMG somebody agrees with me LOL!
> 
> Those guitars often get badmouthed here.



Well, I have a different attitude when it comes to sample libs and sounds in general.

People, most of the time, listen to sounds isolated. They hit a key, hear the sound and instantly go: Naahh, doesn't sound good.

But there is so much going on in one's ear. What sound did you hear before? To what is your brain calibrated? How does it sound WITHIN the mix?

Someone who listens to real strings after listening to samples for 30 years, will instantly go: "WTF is going on? That sounds weird!"

Even when you compare the three amped signals in TITAN and listen to one for around a minute and then switch to another will make them sound weird.

... I think you can truly say that something doesn't sound great when you really know what you're doing but never got it working in a mix.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Sep 10, 2019)

Bought it.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 14, 2019)

Leon Portelance said:


> Bought it.



Thank you so much Leon!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 5, 2020)

Alex, which one of you guitar libraries would give me a sound like this, not looking for power chords but single notes. Realism doesn't matter. I just need a big guitar sound sustain.:


----------

